# Crown Electric Lift - WAVE Work Assist Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $999.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Aug-05-2010 9:42:38 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $1,700.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

